# Peanut butter?



## HollandLoverFurever (Jul 21, 2011)

Can rabbits eat a very small amount of peanut butter? I have some peanut butter on a celery stick left over from my breakfast and I was wondering if they could eat the itty bitty little bit of peanut butter thats on there? Also can rabbits eat the leaves of celery?


----------



## hillrise (Jul 21, 2011)

Rabbits LOVE celery (at least mine do).

I wouldn't recommend the peanut butter, though. I know legumes in general are not recommended for rabbits. I don't think they're deadly, but they definitely cause digestive problems. You really don't want to add anything to their system that will slow down digestion.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi I've given Buttercup a TINY bit of Peanut Butter (and Jam)on the crust of toast. He LOVES it. I think he can smell when when I open the jar as he comes running to wherever I am eating (well runs as fast as almost 13 year Bunny can).

Honestly I'm more leary about giving my bunnies celery because of the "string" in it. They have had the celery leaves in the past when I have had it and liked them.

Susan


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 21, 2011)

I cut the celery into bite sized pieces so they can't choke on the string. The rest of their veggies I leave as whole as possible because I think they like chewing it up that way.


----------



## HollandLoverFurever (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, its not even a lot of peanut butter, maybe the amount of a very thin piece of spaghetti (the peanut butter is stuck like in the piece of celery, thats why I wanted to know) Thanks again


----------

